# Half Price Fromms deal ... buy one get one free



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I got this in my email and thought I'd share.

Dinner's On Us! - Fromm Thank You Coupon

Just sign up and the password is DUCK. You get a coupon for buy one bag, get one free of Fromms.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you, Tracy!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The gamebird recipe is awesome.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks tracy i wanted to try this food!!! it works for canada yay


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you, Tracy!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Excellent Tracy! :thumbright:

The Surf & Turf is a big hit with our rescues. It's a good food.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dang it... Too bad I already have two full bags of Fromm!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, what a great deal. I wish Orijen did the same thing!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweet! I just put in an order at my local store for our normal Surf and Turf, and then got a free 4 lb bag of the Game Bird Recipe for the girls to try.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Lucky North Americans!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hollysmom said:


> Wow, what a great deal. I wish Orijen did the same thing!



Over here in most stores, when it comes to Orijen and Acana, you buy 10 bags
then get one of the same size for free. I think it's a great deal, especially
considering how many bags we go through with our rescues. You should ask
at your store, you never know. The seller does not always mention it, so it's
good to ask.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Does anyone know when this expires? I can't tell from my phone at the moment.


----------

